# [NASA] Curiosity Landing On Mars



## Warmonger

Live Stream Here
Quote:


> Its approximately 352 million mile (567 million kilometer), 36-week journey from Earth nearly complete, NASA's Mars Science Laboratory spacecraft and its Curiosity rover are "all systems go" for touchdown in Mars' Gale Crater tonight at 10:31 p.m. PDT (1:31 a.m. EDT Aug. 6). This morning, flight controllers decided to forgo the sixth and final opportunity on the mission calendar for a course-correction maneuver. The spacecraft is headed for its target entry point at the top of Mars' atmosphere precisely enough that the maneuver was deemed unnecessary. In addition, this afternoon, mission controllers determined that no further updates are necessary to the onboard information the spacecraft will use during its autonomous control of MSL's entry, descent and landing. Parameters on a motion tracker were adjusted Saturday for fine-tuning determination of the spacecraft's orientation during its descent. As of 6:18 p.m. PDT (9:18 p.m. EDT), MSL was approximately 36,000 miles (57,936 kilometers) from Mars, traveling at a speed of about 8,400 mph (about 3,755 meters per second).


----------



## aroc91

This has been covered extensively in the other thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274701/fox-nasa-expects-7-minutes-of-terror-before-mars-landing/60_20


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> This has been covered extensively in the other thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274701/fox-nasa-expects-7-minutes-of-terror-before-mars-landing/60_20


Wrong, try again. That thread explains the difficulties of landing on Mars (the 7 minute window), this thread is for the actual landing tonight at 11:30 PM-1:30 AM.


----------



## Sevada88

Another link here http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/

Seems to be better quality. Watching it live at 5:35AM right now!

EDIT: one more http://worldsciencefestival.com/webcasts/curiosity_rover_uninterrupted


----------



## Abs.exe

I wonder how long until we have results from curiosity tests.


----------



## ipv89

how many hours untill 11.30 im not in the EDT time zone and not sure how to convert dont wana miss it


----------



## quakermaas

5:41am here, had the alarm set to wake me a few minutes ago.

Good luck.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> how many hours untill 11.30 im not in the EDT time zone and not sure how to convert dont wana miss it


1 hour 45 minutes, currently.

http://getcurious.com/


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> how many hours untill 11.30 im not in the EDT time zone and not sure how to convert dont wana miss it


This might help!

http://www.whattimeisit.com/


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Another link here http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/
> Seems to be better quality. Watching it live at 5:35AM right now!
> EDIT: one more http://worldsciencefestival.com/webcasts/curiosity_rover_uninterrupted


That second one is a whole different feed so thanks! I have 3 bookmarked and they're all the same feed with varying quality. I've been watching this one mainly. http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ustream.html

Timer http://countingdownto.com/countdown/91417

Google+ hang out https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c7c2fbd2gil25fjimln1jnr1134/110701307803962595019


----------



## F1Seb

What does Will I Am have to do with NASA and MSL?


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1Seb*
> 
> What does Will I Am have to do with NASA and MSL?


He supports and funds programs for kids to get interested in science. And he's a martian....


----------



## Warmonger

Did you guys see that 3D graphics you can make out of a peice of paper and a tablet/iphone


----------



## Sevada88

Another link http://eyes.nasa.gov/ (the one they are talking about in the video)

Can't seem to load it btw.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1Seb*
> 
> What does Will I Am have to do with NASA and MSL?


I don't know, but I was watching a press conference on NASA TV yesterday and they where say that Curiosity will be sending back some tones.

Will.I.Am just said he wrote a song for Curiosity and said there will be a surprise later, it will play his song









So I guess he wrote some sort of tune for Curiosity to to send back when it has landed safely , god help us.


----------



## doomlord52

They're starting the pre-landing thing.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> how many hours untill 11.30 im not in the EDT time zone and not sure how to convert dont wana miss it


Hour in a half from now.
TIMER


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

well I dont know about anybody else, but I'm excited about this landing.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> well I dont know about anybody else, but I'm excited about this landing.


I am too. I don't think I'll be staying up for it, but I'm eagerly awaiting the news on how it went!

Only an hour and a half!


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> well I dont know about anybody else, but I'm excited about this landing.


I'm having a sci-gasm.

I want to see video feed of mars as Odyssey sees it right now as it approaches. At least from what I heard and read, Odyssey will be providing live feed of Curiosity's landing. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> well I dont know about anybody else, but I'm excited about this landing.


I am, I want proof of "alien" existence.







Even something small like confirmation that water existed on Mars would be an interesting fact.


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## Indulgence

i hope somebody welcomes them at mars. lol.


----------



## Roman736

watch live! Thought I'd add another link.

http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman736*
> 
> watch live! Thought I'd add another link.
> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


The Ustream link seems to be a few seconds (like 10) ahead of the Nasa site. It also has better quality.

Also Im getting no audio from the 'Media' stream.


----------



## USFORCES

It's a 2.5billion rover, landing without major problems or crashing on the surface. odds are 1 in 3


----------



## Sqrldg

One more hour!


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's a 2.5billion rover, landing without major problems or crashing on the surface. odds are 1 in 3


It's also a 1-2 ton rover, so if it does crash there will be a nice scrap pile


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> It's also a 1-2 ton rover, so if it does crash there will be a nice scrap pile


As you can see the rover is landing... aaaaannd it's gone.


----------



## Roman736

With all this technology they couldn't land it at a reasonable hour??

NASA scientists live talk while following landing:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c7c2fbd2gil25fjimln1jnr1134/110701307803962595019


----------



## USFORCES

If you want to see it moving twards mars and land live, Link


----------



## Warmonger

Woah! NASA eats peanuts before every landing now, as a good luck charm.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Woah! NASA eats peanuts before every landing now, as a good luck charm.


lol right before they busted out the peanuts I was eating a drumstick with peanuts on it.

(this drumstick is an icecream cone type treat not the chicken)


----------



## USFORCES

It's entering the atmosphere!!!


----------



## Sevada88

This kind of stuff sure looks more exciting in movies...


----------



## DiNet

In 10 minutes need to drive to work


----------



## Sqrldg

Is anyone else having trouble loading eyes.nasa.gov ?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sqrldg*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble loading eyes.nasa.gov ?


Yes, doesn't load at all!

Btw, NASA using Mac *facepalm*


----------



## BlackVenom

Ready and waiting! 12minutes to go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> I see you guys spend your time wisely trying to set someone's thread wrong with all of your might. Is there nothing better to do than to try to prove the OP wrong?


If one can't correctly post "first" they must disprove OP. It's all here in this pamphlet....


----------



## Degree

5 mins


----------



## jacksknight

Yeah wont work for me either..


----------



## Cyrilmak

Almost there!


----------



## BlackVenom

This crappy computer (at work) can barely play flash anything.. gotta reload the page every 30-50sec.









EDIT: Does all this clapping and hugging mean we made it? (no volume)


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## doomlord52

LANDED!


----------



## Azuredragon1

first step to mars


----------



## .:hybrid:.

WO YEAH! But what is aucidity data? or w/e they keep saying


----------



## gbatemper

they made it lol


----------



## FiX

Watching right now, cant wait for images!








First images:
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/mars/images/first_images_mars.html


----------



## doomlord52

"images coming down"

"thumbnails complete"

*massive applause*


----------



## Rytingur

Images up looks like all is well.....WTG


----------



## Cyrious

Its down!


----------



## Sevada88

Whooohooo!


----------



## doomlord52

Image was 64x64 image.

In a few minutes we'll get 256x256.


----------



## aroc91

Winning


----------



## FiX

64x64 images posted in post above








256's in now


----------



## doomlord52

256x256 image is down!

Two more images (maybe) coming soon.


----------



## BizzareRide

I saw the parachutes deploy!


----------



## Onex

Gratz to the NASA team great work


----------



## Kommotion

"It's the Wheel!"

*Cheers*


----------



## kabj06




----------



## royalflush5

Go humans!


----------



## bobfig

am i the only one that is wanting some peanuts now?


----------



## Maniak

To see the relief and happiness of the folks in that room after all the tension and pressure I can only imagine that they've been going through was extremely wonderful to see.

Congrats Nasa.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

Lol someone screamed out HOLY ***** aha


----------



## Indulgence

congrats


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## Rytingur

OK .......next mission....everyone to the BAR Who's driving


----------



## DrDarkTempler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


There is second image up, somenoe post it nao!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Yay NASA!









It's great to see a project like this actually work without any issues. The amount of money spent ($2.5B+) was well worth it if this rover functions correctly.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## R.D.BID

Great work NASA / JPL


----------



## brasco

Faultless!! Congratulations NASA and that team (and Elvis for running a tight ship







)


----------



## General Crumples

murica'


----------



## Rytingur

Sorry but I just have to do this no disrespect ment......

I wonder if they will find any Prothean tech?


----------



## djriful

This is the dumbest comment I've read in my entire life...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr Stabby

bam it exploded into bits just now, saw it on my telescope


----------



## gbatemper

The BETA are real. Oh cra


----------



## (MAB)

Congrats to the whole team! Truly a momentous achievement!


----------



## Sevada88

One guy goes "YES!"


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Can't wait for color pics!


----------



## djriful

http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/

Coming soon!


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/
> 
> Coming soon!


Awesome! Go NASA, good job guys!


----------



## thx1138

Ha, their servers are crashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/
> 
> Coming soon!


Thanks for the link.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/
> 
> Coming soon!


Still down, even though the Nasa person said it was up


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Ha, their servers are crashing.


Its the friendliest DDOS ever









Let the science begin!


----------



## Sevada88

Works fine here, just can't see any images yet!


----------



## djriful

Server just gone BSOD lol. It needs more overclocking.


----------



## Sqrldg

They should start a BOINC project so we could start helping crunch some data!

Edit: Not in terms of their servers going down, but once the real data starts coming back to Earth.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Take the moon china ... we want all the other planets


----------



## djriful

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/mars/images/first_images_mars.html


----------



## Acroma

I just got banned from earth.... Mars here I come!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> I just got banned from earth.... Mars here I come!


wth?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> I just got banned from earth.... Mars here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth?
Click to expand...

It's a joke.

Server is downed for sure.


----------



## HK_47

saw the whole thing stream live on nasa.gov! first they got 64x64 thumbnail, then 256x256 image. theres two pictures, one of the front wheel on the surface of mars, and another photo of the rovers shadow. there will probably be some high res color images in the next few days. I gotta say I'm impressed, the landing was epic.. I didn't get to watch spirit & opportunity land so this really makes up for it


----------



## GanjaSMK

It won't be long now.....


----------



## HK_47

heres one of the images, hope this works.


----------



## quakermaas

Press conference is starting

http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/mars/curiosity_news3.html


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sqrldg*
> 
> They should start a BOINC project so we could start helping crunch some data!
> Edit: Not in terms of their servers going down, but once the real data starts coming back to Earth.


I don't think there's anything that actually needs crunching. Things like spectroscopy and X-ray diffraction results are analyzed by actual people. They can be automated, but it's not a heavy enough task to employ a supercomputer or distributed computing. Other things like radiation detection don't need any analysis and are pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## amay200

the computer linked to the screen (behind the scientists) appears to be running windows xp

I guess curiosity won't be killing any more cats right


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I don't think there's anything that actually needs crunching. Things like spectroscopy and X-ray diffraction results are analyzed by actual people. They can be automated, but it's not a heavy enough task to employ a supercomputer or distributed computing. Other things like radiation detection don't need any analysis and are pretty self-explanatory.


That makes sense. Just wish I could help somehow without becoming a rocket scientist.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


hahaha! You guys are already memefiying it.


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> heres one of the images, hope this works.


Whoa, that's kinda like an optical illusion, am I the only one that's seeing that, looking around the photo it looks like the edges are shrinking inwards... weird.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'm waiting for some good conspiracy lols; something that ends in "... that's why the images are so small, man!".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the dumbest comment I've read in my entire life...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's right... and the Earth is ~6000 years old (even CSMonitor gets this wrong). What don't you understand?
Click to expand...

pfft... I hope you're not one of them.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(MAB)*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> heres one of the images, hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that's kinda like an optical illusion, am I the only one that's seeing that, looking around the photo it looks like the edges are shrinking inwards... weird.
Click to expand...

It's call fisheye lenses that allow wide angle view.


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> pfft... I hope you're not one of them.


"One of them"?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> hahaha! You guys are already memefiying it.


I lol'd when i saw this. Wouldn't be good now would it? Besides there's no Air. That Xeno would NOT live anyways lol. Xenos need heat and they can't stand extreme cold temps such as SPACE!







Still a funny find. I can imagine a million funny stuff that could be on that pic.

I am kinda hoping they find life but it'll be a long time before we know it. I know ALIENS are watching this


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks, please keep religion/politics/apple suing comments out of this thread please.
Quote:


> You may NOT
> 
> Partake in discussions about politics, race or religion or promote your own views in this area through any other means...


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

Thanks


----------



## Mr Stabby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That Xeno would NOT live anyways lol. Xenos need heat and they can't stand extreme cold temps such as SPACE!


have you even seen the alien movies? or avp movies at least? that xeno would have no problems to just chill around until a manned mission got there for him to eat.


----------



## DiNet

I think bringing Alien there is mistake. Chuck Norris should be there, drinking whiskey and listening to some light jazz, watching rover landing









btw shadow looks like android....

And lets hope it won't find anything that will come and eat us


----------



## doomlord52

New images coming down soon. Apparently they've gotten rid of the dust-covers, so they look a LOT better.

Nasa site is currently getting demolished though. Error 503 everywhere.

/edit

And one of the blue-shirts (no idea on name) is posting on facebook... lulz


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I lol'd when i saw this. Wouldn't be good now would it? Besides there's no Air. That Xeno would NOT live anyways lol. Xenos need heat and they can't stand extreme cold temps such as SPACE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a funny find. I can imagine a million funny stuff that could be on that pic.
> I am kinda hoping they find life but it'll be a long time before we know it. I know ALIENS are watching this


we earthlings can't live without asmospheric pressure and oxygen because we evolved to live in this environment, if there are aliens living in mars, i'm pretty sure that they don't need space suits and oxygen to live, and they will need some kind of space suite if they happen to go to earth because they won't gonna be able to stand the pressure here.

it's all about evolution.


----------



## Phil~

There's no life on Mars.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


Ziggy Stardust would like a word









(sorry,it WAS lame I know)


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


Why didn't you tell NASA you had this information years ago? This would have saved the country billions of dollars!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Ziggy Stardust would like a word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry,it WAS lame I know)


Referencing a David Bowie song is anything but lame, my friend.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


have you been there?


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one-shot*
> 
> Why didn't you tell NASA you had this information years ago? This would have saved the country billions of dollars!


Because then all the space nerds would cry.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


I don't think anybody believes there is.

I think Curiosity is there to find out if Mars is capable of supporting life, and is there any evidence that there has been life.

If we get a better history of Mars, it will help us understand Earth better.


----------



## Phil~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> have you been there?


Have Paypal? I'll bet you $5000 there is absolutely no life on Mars. If Curiosity finds life on mars i'll send you $5000 via Paypal. if the Rover turns up no life (not "evidence of life BS", im talking celled organisms) then I expect 5 grand in my PayPal. Deal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I don't think anybody believes there is.
> 
> I think Curiosity is there to find out if Mars is capable of supporting life, and is there any evidence that there has been life.
> 
> If we get a better history of Mars, it will help us understand Earth better.


Correct.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> *I don't think anybody believes there is.*
> 
> I think Curiosity is there to find out if Mars is capable of supporting life, and is there any evidence that there has been life.
> 
> If we get a better history of Mars, it will help us understand Earth better.


i don't think either, but i won't gonna say that there isn't.


----------



## srsparky32

NASA should just fire everybody and have Phil~ run the whole thing, engineering, programming, theorizing, all that stuff. since, he seems to be THE expert when it comes to outer space and planetary study.


----------



## BlackVenom

Another post censored...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


[insert willy ****a meme] Tell me more about your Mars explorations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> NASA should just fire everybody and have Phil~ run the whole thing, engineering, programming, theorizing, all that stuff. since, he seems to be THE expert when it comes to outer space and planetary study.


Only after apple makes me ceo! (ie: i too want to destroy something)


----------



## papcrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Another post censored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about your Mars explorations.


There you go


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papcrap*


forgive me for being a noob but what is that? An Icecream scoop?


----------



## KOBALT




----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> There's no life on Mars.


You don't know this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I don't think anybody believes there is.


Plenty of people think it's perfectly possible.

There is life on earth that could survive and even reproduce if it was placed on Mars. If life evolved, or was introduced, at any point in Martian history, some species could conceivably still exist. This is considered unlikely at this point, but it's far from ruled out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Have Paypal? I'll bet you $5000 there is absolutely no life on Mars. If Curiosity finds life on mars i'll send you $5000 via Paypal. if the Rover turns up no life (not "evidence of life BS", im talking celled organisms) then I expect 5 grand in my PayPal. Deal?


This is utterly idiotic and your opinion on the likelihood of life existing on Mars is completely baseless.

All the missions to Mars to date, in progress,or planned for the foreseeable future won't amount to scratching the surface of a body the size and complexity of Mars. In order to prove that "there is absolutely no life on Mars, the entire planet would have to be thoroughly screened.

Your criteria are also silly because Curiosity isn't even equipped to observe most life directly. It's not equipped with optical microscopes or other instruments that could directly observe living cells; it can mostly only detect biosignatures indirectly and analyze the environment's geology and chemistry.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Have Paypal? I'll bet you $5000 there is absolutely no life on Mars. If Curiosity finds life on mars i'll send you $5000 via Paypal. if the Rover turns up no life (not "evidence of life BS", im talking celled organisms) then I expect 5 grand in my PayPal. Deal?
> Correct.


Microbes have been found and were proven to be alive on the planet, other very small bacteria has also been told to have "lifelike" properties living around/in the iced areas. Bacterea has cells, so does that meen i get five grand?

EDIT: Plus this isn't specifically for finding life on mars, and certainly isn't well enough equipt to give substantual evicende of life besides visuals, which i'm sure if you're that strongly oppiniated on what you said, wouldn't believe.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Microbes have been found and were proven to be alive on the planet


This is not true.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> This is not true.


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/04/120413-nasa-viking-program-mars-life-space-science/

Life like qualities, so yeah. I'm wrong in that sence, except i do think that more than three runs of a test isn't enough to disprove something that volatile and also substantual


----------



## Indulgence

guys i have a question pls bear with me this is kinda serious and im not trolling either. congrats to the successful arrival of Curiosity on Mars, that's a (if not million) billion thing up there, but, what's next? please enlighten me on this one. thanks


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence*
> 
> guys i have a question pls bear with me this is kinda serious and im not trolling either. congrats to the successful arrival of Curiosity on Mars, that's a (if not million) billion thing up there, but, what's next? please enlighten me on this one. thanks


Some drafting and severe interest of a company colinising mars within the next ten or twenty years is next apparently. This is all using current tech, so it's not some far off dream, just the funding seems to be the issue (I may be wrong, i have forgotten the URL of the website)


----------



## windowszp

Congrats NASA! I wanted to watch their reaction when curiosity landed , any video of this?


----------



## Indulgence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Some drafting and severe interest of a company colinising mars within the next ten or twenty years is next apparently. This is all using current tech, so it's not some far off dream, just the funding seems to be the issue (I may be wrong, i have forgotten the URL of the website)


thanks for the input. yeah, that's what i thought so, testing the water if it's possible to live, or maybe do a minecraft over there


----------



## Sevada88

Wasn't it the purpose to find out if life on Mars was possible considering its conditions rather than finding actual living organisms? Or maybe there is actually life on Mars but it's microscopic, hence we are not able to see it without conducting a thorough search of the soil.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Congrats NASA! I wanted to watch their reaction when curiosity landed , any video of this?


Of course, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZlo0wHx9bk

Enjoy!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/04/120413-nasa-viking-program-mars-life-space-science/
> Life like qualities, so yeah. I'm wrong in that sence, except i do think that more than three runs of a test isn't enough to disprove something that volatile and also substantual


They found what appears to be perchlorate salts and came up with some mathematical models that suggested different conclusions than the original 1976 experiments. This doesn't rule anything out, but is not remotely conclusive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence*
> 
> guys i have a question pls bear with me this is kinda serious and im not trolling either. congrats to the successful arrival of Curiosity on Mars, that's a (if not million) billion thing up there, but, what's next? please enlighten me on this one. thanks


What's next, in the long term, is subject to the whims of politicians, public opinion and the state of the economy.

In the short term, this is what's next: http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/maven/main/index.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Some drafting and severe interest of a company colinising mars within the next ten or twenty years is next apparently. This is all using current tech, so it's not some far off dream, just the funding seems to be the issue (I may be wrong, i have forgotten the URL of the website)


http://mars-one.com/en/

Personally, I'm skeptical.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Plenty of people think it's perfectly possible.
> There is life on earth that could survive and even reproduce if it was placed on Mars. If life evolved, or was introduced, at any point in Martian history, some species could conceivably still exist. This is considered unlikely at this point, but it's far from ruled out.


I didn't say it was impossible, so yeah I agree with what you have said . I still think they won't fine life, but I sure hope they find signs of previous life.

Could you imagine the excitement if they found something like a fossil, would be mind blowing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Some drafting and severe interest of a company colinising mars within the next ten or twenty years is next apparently. This is all using current tech, so it's not some far off dream, just the funding seems to be the issue (I may be wrong, i have forgotten the URL of the website)


I don't think it will be that fast, built a ship to get you there and back, visit the surface, maybe a 9 month round trip and all the supplies that would be needed. I would say that is about 30 to 40 years away.


----------



## R00ST3R

I think this is a cornerstone achievement for space exploration. If we can safely land a heavy high-tech machine on Mars, we can begin to prepare a forward mission for a return vehicle for manned exploration of the red planet. Mars Express mission here we come!


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I didn't say it was impossible, so yeah I agree with what you have said . I still think they won't fine life, but I sure hope they find signs of previous life.
> 
> Could you imagine the excitement if they found something like a fossil, would be mind blowing.
> 
> I don't think it will be that fast, built a ship to get you there and back, visit the surface, maybe a 9 month round trip and all the supplies that would be needed. I would say that is about 30 to 40 years away.


To find fossil on Mars is like... the gratest discovery ever made by humans. Not only life exists/existed in the universe but it's very common(since we found it next door with our first try)


----------



## Creator

So NASA just jet packed a rover the size of a car onto a planet millions of miles away... that is one of the coolest things I have ever read.

I would love to see a rover go to Enceladus as well. That's another major candidate for existing life in our solar system.


----------



## General121

NASA came out of its cave for a week of glory, only to return to hiding again


----------



## quakermaas

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html

Press conference just starting

One of the Mars orbiters was able to get a shot of Curiosity with the parachute deployed


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*
> 
> I think this is a cornerstone achievement for space exploration. If we can safely land a heavy high-tech machine on Mars, we can begin to prepare a forward mission for a return vehicle for manned exploration of the red planet. Mars Express mission here we come!


I doubt we will see any return trips from mars, way to expensive, and you have to carry all that fuel to take off again from mars. However I do believe we may see manned missions, they will just be 1 way.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I doubt we will see any return trips from mars, way to expensive, and you have to carry all that fuel to take off again from mars. However I do believe we may see manned missions, they will just be 1 way.


It's not as far fetched as you think. Fuel need's could be cut down considerably if the mars rocket was built in earth orbit. Also it would make sense to use a lander like in the apollo mission's to cut down on the payload that needs to be recovered from the mars surface.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
> 
> Press conference just starting
> 
> One of the Mars orbiters was able to get a shot of Curiosity with the parachute deployed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/991846/


Saw that pic on the screen - my jaw dropped. I WISH they took a pic about 30 seconds later, with the thing on the skycrane. That would have been amazing.

I do with they would upload it WITHOUT the inset though.

/edit

Nasa's Site seems to be still be borked, so I've re-upped all the full-size images we have so far.

Front Hazard Cam (With Cover)









Rear Hazard Cam (With Cover)









Rear Hazard Cam (Without Cover)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I doubt we will see any return trips from mars, way to expensive, and you have to carry all that fuel to take off again from mars. However I do believe we may see manned missions, they will just be 1 way.


That is what they said about the moon....

We will do it, the biggest challenge isn't the landing or taking off, but the time the trip takes. People tend to get a little weird when confined for that period of time.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
> 
> Press conference just starting
> 
> One of the Mars orbiters was able to get a shot of Curiosity with the parachute deployed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/991846/


Thanks for the link. I have been watching it since it started. It is truly awesome what we have done.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> That is what they said about the moon....
> We will do it, the biggest challenge isn't the landing or taking off, but the time the trip takes. People tend to get a little weird when confined for that period of time.


Actually think that with proper funding (like there was in the Apollo days) the travel time could be cut down to more reasonable amount. IMO its more about money than anything else.

Engine tech that would provide faster travel times is already in the testing stages.
http://news.discovery.com/space/mars-rocket-vasimr-nasa.html


----------



## doomlord52

Next "show" is in about 5 and a half hours - they'll hopefully have new images.


----------



## Bit_reaper

As awesome as the parachute picture is I wish they had put an camera on the sky crane and taken a picture of the rover actually landing on the surface. I know it would have waste of available payload but that's the only way to get an picture of the actual rover sitting on the surface and that would have been awesome beyond measure.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> It's not as far fetched as you think. Fuel need's could be cut down considerably if the mars rocket was built in earth orbit. Also it would make sense to use a lander like in the apollo mission's to cut down on the payload that needs to be recovered from the mars surface.


exactly, we need to come up with a proper space port, where we can actually handle the construction process of the ship in space would certainly make things much easier.

I fear we are a long ways away from achieving something like that though =/

probobly have to have some Dock station at Mars too, Hopefully they perfect this whole Space Elevator thing, or at the very Least, some wacky SkyHook to Reel the Craft in from the surface of Mars,

However, gravity on Mars is considerably less compared to earth, and less atmosphere to push through as well, so return trips *should* be considerably easier than leaving earth atmosphere.

I wonder what sort of numberds that would represent, if gravitational pull ont eh surface is 62% less than on Earth, How much Less Fuel would be required to blast up and out?


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I doubt we will see any return trips from mars, way to expensive, and you have to carry all that fuel to take off again from mars. However I do believe we may see manned missions, they will just be 1 way.


Obviously you're not familiar with some of the work of Robert Zubrin. Fuel can be derived right there on Mars. That would be part of the forward mission of course.
Quote:


> "It's a question of focus &#8230; a question of will. The way to get to Mars is to decide to do it." - Mars Society President Dr. Robert Zubrin


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I have been watching it since it started. It is truly awesome what we have done.


Awesome that the United States can pull this off, especially when we are behind several other countries in technology. Yet we are the ones still launching these types of projects. Go USA!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Next "show" is in about 5 and a half hours - they'll hopefully have new images.


Maybe they found a transformer or something by now.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> As awesome as the parachute picture is I wish they had put an camera on the sky crane and taken a picture of the rover actually landing on the surface. I know it would have waste of available payload but that's the only way to get an picture of the actual rover sitting on the surface and that would have been awesome beyond measure.


They're getting a video of the landing "soon" (or so I've heard). Not sure what camera they're using though.

I still think they should send a microphone. Might be generally pointless, but it would be the first time we've heard another planet. Also, Mars has at atmosphere, so it would work (probably).


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What's next, in the long term, is subject to the whims of politicians, public opinion and the state of the economy.


Which is why whenever interest in NASA wanes some big "discovery" occurs.

Microbes on an asteroid. Water on the Moon. Life on Mars.

Publicity stunts.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> Actually think that with proper funding (like there was in the Apollo days) the travel time could be cut down to more reasonable amount. IMO its more about money than anything else.
> Engine tech that would provide faster travel times is already in the testing stages.
> http://news.discovery.com/space/mars-rocket-vasimr-nasa.html


That was a neat article.

The truth is, we have had advanced means of propulsion for some time now, it has just been a matter of applying them to our space program. Just think how much further ahead we would be, had our interesting and funding in our space program maintained the level it was at during the 60's.

I honestly believe we wouldn't be looking at a rover on Mars, but possibly humans.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erunion*
> 
> Which is why whenever interest in NASA wanes some big "discovery" occurs.
> Microbes on an asteroid. Water on the Moon. Life on Mars.
> Publicity stunts.


Yep, they're just stunts w/ no inherent value









Seriously, where do people who think like this come from?


----------



## ttwerdun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> As awesome as the parachute picture is I wish they had put an camera on the sky crane and taken a picture of the rover actually landing on the surface. I know it would have waste of available payload but that's the only way to get an picture of the actual rover sitting on the surface and that would have been awesome beyond measure.


They have video of the landing on Curiosity one of the techs said the rover is full of landing data that needs to be uploaded once they get the main communications set up.

This is awsome btw. Every country should be involved in the space race not fighting over this stupid planet.


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Awesome that the United States can pull this off, especially when we are behind several other countries in technology. Yet we are the ones still launching these types of projects. Go USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they found a transformer or something by now.


Just to remind you, they have rail guns, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abs.exe*
> 
> Just to remind you, they have rail guns, your argument is invalid.


I still stand by my facts. Also rail guns is old news, we've had them for many years now.


----------



## doomlord52

Okay let's not derail this topic.

New news thing in about an hour. The "best" version appears to be the Ustream link, as the one on their own site seems to be 5 seconds behind it, and is also lower resolution.
http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv/theater


----------



## BlackVenom

Life on Mars would be one thing, something that shows how life forms would be awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> There you go


lmao thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You don't know this.
> Plenty of people think it's perfectly possible.
> There is life on earth that could survive and even reproduce if it was placed on Mars. If life evolved, or was introduced, at any point in Martian history, some species could conceivably still exist. This is considered unlikely at this point, but it's far from ruled out.
> This is utterly idiotic and your opinion on the likelihood of life existing on Mars is completely baseless.
> All the missions to Mars to date, in progress,or planned for the foreseeable future won't amount to scratching the surface of a body the size and complexity of Mars. In order to prove that "there is absolutely no life on Mars, *the entire planet would have to be thoroughly screened.*
> Your criteria are also silly because Curiosity isn't even equipped to observe most life directly. It's not equipped with optical microscopes or other instruments that could directly observe living cells; it can mostly only detect biosignatures indirectly and analyze the environment's geology and chemistry.


Sounds like a job for SUPER TSA! A good ogle and some groping oughta do the trick.


----------



## sniperpowa

I do believe in life outside our solar system. there might be micro organisms within our solar system... I find it impossible for life not to exist somewhere out there all it takes is the right amount of heat and water. Im interested in what Curiosity discovers if anything we don't already know.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Considering the size of the universe I think there is a very good chance that there is some kind of life some where. The question is will we ever find some considering our very limited capabilities of even exploring our nearest planets let alone getting outside our own solar system. But as other have said we should not assume that earth is the only place in our own solar system that has life. Checking out Mars and Europa (one of Jupiter's moons) is a good start as they are the better candidates that we can actually get to.


----------



## R00ST3R

It's a 2 ton (extremely sophisticated mind you) machine that landed on a planetary body 35 million miles away! That in itself is most extraordinary!

It has many instruments that will gather data not entirely focused on the existence of life.

I'm not sure who is saying that the search for life outside of Earths confines would be the most prized discovery in human history. Personally I think fire, and the wheel are more important







.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*
> 
> It's a 2 ton (extremely sophisticated mind you) machine that landed on a planetary body 350 million miles away! That in itself is most extraordinary!
> It has many instruments that will gather data not entirely focused on the existence of life.
> I'm not sure who is saying that the search for life outside of Earths confines would be the most prized discovery in human history. Personally I think fire, and the wheel are more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think the wheel and fire are considered inventions not discoverys. Well not sure about the fire


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*
> 
> It's a 2 ton (extremely sophisticated mind you) machine that landed on a planetary body 350 million miles away! That in itself is most extraordinary!
> It has many instruments that will gather data not entirely focused on the existence of life.
> I'm not sure who is saying that the search for life outside of Earths confines would be the most prized discovery in human history. Personally I think fire, and the wheel are more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


While the wheel and fire were important from a technical point, from a philosophical point, finding any bit of life anywhere outside of earth would be the greatest discovery of mankind. Finding life on Mars would be incredible. Life, on two planets, right next to each other, orbiting the same star. It makes it look like life is basically common. So not only does it trash out perspective that "life is special" or "rare", we go from "we're alone" to "we're probably very, very common". Its a MASSIVE perspective change. It also opens to door that one day we may contact another civilization. Right now, its all speculative. I.e. There "MIGHT" be other civilizations out there. Finding life on Mars would basically confirm it, considering the size of the universe.

Personally, I cant wait. I really hope they find SOMETHING. It would be an amazing discovery.

/edit

Also, Fire and The Wheel are more utilization of existing things. Fire existing LONG before people existed (or even any type of sapiens) and it was really the utilization of it that made it useful, and the wheel was just the realization that rolling things can be used to carry stuff. Not true 'discoveries', more like the utilization of existing things.

/edit 2

20 minutes (approx) until the next show:
http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv/theater

And for anyone interested, they "linearized" the previous image (i.e. digitally removed the effects of the fish-eye lens):


----------



## R00ST3R

^^ You two are missing the whole point ^^

I'm not discounting the mission. I'm just trying to convey an awestruck appreciation for the mere landing of the craft itself. The discussion seems to be focusing purely on the mission, which as I mentioned will provide us much more (and already has) data not exclusive to the search for extraterrestrial life. Sure the existence of life in our solar system, minus the Earth of course, would be one helluva discovery. I just think we should still be excited about the pure magnitude of the landing itself is all.


----------



## nepas

350? I thought it was 35 million away?

damm I must be drunk

35-105million is the orbit(or have I missed a 0)


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 350? I thought it was 35 million away?
> damm I must be drunk
> 35-105million is the orbit(or have I missed a 0)


Good catch. It's not you, it's me. Just a mistake brought on by a few Fat Tires







.


----------



## doomlord52

New stuff!










That's the front HazCam without the cover, btw.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*
> 
> Good catch. It's not you, it's me. Just a mistake brought on by a few Fat Tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












all good!( I was really starting to get confused for a bit though)

EDIT:Wow,nice pic!!!


----------



## Sevada88

Any high res shots?


----------



## ttwerdun

The landing video


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> New stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the front HazCam without the cover, btw.


those are some pretty high res textures, the lighting is very good too, is that the dx 11.1 demo?


----------



## ghostrider85

So, when are the rich people gonna move there? When is the end of the world? Pretty sure this is a conspiracy


----------



## doomlord52

Also, if anyone is wondering, there's another "show" at 10AM PDT (GMT - 7) tomorrow morning (essentially 13 hours from now). They'll be giving new updates, and probably releasing new pics (they have 200-something apparently).


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> So, when are the rich people gonna move there? When is the end of the world? Pretty sure this is a conspiracy


It won't be long now........


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> So, when are the rich people gonna move there? When is the end of the world? Pretty sure this is a conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long now........
Click to expand...

Much like Total Recall.


----------



## StormX2

anyone know where pics are being uploaded to?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> anyone know where pics are being uploaded to?


NASA's website has a gallery.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/index.html


----------



## StormX2

what is it that we are ultimately planning to do with mars?

I really cannot imagine people wanting to live there, you would have to come up with something for the lack of magnetosphere, even if it is further from the son, theres nothing really protecting it from the Sun.

the cost of starting a Mining operation there would be far too great for the reward im sure.

Possiblity for building a spaceship manufacturing Plant if mars has the right materials. You should be able to create the fuel there as well and since Mars has less Atmosphere and Gravitational Pull, should be able to get rockets out of the planet easier.

But I think its rediculous that people think it will be humanitys refuge, it would take incredible amoutn of time to throughly terraform mars, and even then theres no way to protect it. How could you Restart a Dead planets Core?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> what is it that we are ultimately planning to do with mars?
> 
> I really cannot imagine people wanting to live there, you would have to come up with something for the lack of magnetosphere, even if it is further from the son, theres nothing really protecting it from the Sun.
> 
> the cost of starting a Mining operation there would be far too great for the reward im sure.
> 
> Possiblity for building a spaceship manufacturing Plant if mars has the right materials. You should be able to create the fuel there as well and since Mars has less Atmosphere and Gravitational Pull, should be able to get rockets out of the planet easier.
> 
> But I think its rediculous that people think it will be humanitys refuge, it would take incredible amoutn of time to throughly terraform mars, and even then theres no way to protect it. How could you Restart a Dead planets Core?


They are trying to:

1. Reimage Total Recall in real.

2. Make Doom 3 happens.

3. I'm just kidding.


----------



## SlyFox

Maybe I missed something.. but why are all the pictures black and white?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Maybe I missed something.. but why are all the pictures black and white?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First image is 64x64 black white to allow fast transmission back to earth. What I meant fast means doesn't take 7 min to download one pic to see what is the rover look at before sending a higher quality or color one. The timeframe is small when they can operate the hover while the Odyssey is flying in the area where the hover is visible.

Pretty much like a preview before telling it to send a bigger picture which is longer to transmit.

The hover camera itself is not black and white. The image was taken is in full resolution with color, it was downsided and compress to black and white in the computer before sending to Earth.



Okay ignore what I said a bit. I just digged this out. http://marsrover.nasa.gov/mission/spacecraft_rover_eyes.html


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Maybe I missed something.. but why are all the pictures black and white?


Most of the pictures so far are from the Hazcams (hazard cameras, 4 up front and 4 on the rear) which are black and white, they haven't raised the mast yet that has Hi Res colour camera's on it, but think they said they will get a shot soon (2 days I think he said) while the mast down and camera on its side.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> anyone know where pics are being uploaded to?


http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> what is it that we are ultimately planning to do with mars?
> I really cannot imagine people wanting to live there, you would have to come up with something for the lack of magnetosphere, even if it is further from the son, theres nothing really protecting it from the Sun.
> the cost of starting a Mining operation there would be far too great for the reward im sure.
> Possiblity for building a spaceship manufacturing Plant if mars has the right materials. You should be able to create the fuel there as well and since Mars has less Atmosphere and Gravitational Pull, should be able to get rockets out of the planet easier.
> But I think its rediculous that people think it will be humanitys refuge, it would take incredible amoutn of time to throughly terraform mars, and even then theres no way to protect it. How could you Restart a Dead planets Core?


The primary mission is to search for existence of life. That was the whole reason for sending this rover, was to collect samples of material and analyze it on site. To prove if there ever had been water on its surface. If it did, what types of life forms could of lived there, plus finding any type of remains from any type of species (even bacteria is a life form). It all boils down to the "are we alone in this universe" deal. It seems the USA is the only one making great efforts in trying to find proof of life on other planets. You can only imagine the impact on our world as we know it, just the idea of itself as we aren't the only ones. The idea of 90% of religions being proved wrong, because life on other planets would ultimately prove that the big man upstairs is indeed not our creator (please no religion debate). The impact would be immense, plus the up spark in interest would be astronomical. NASA would be getting way more funding and would be pulling off even better attempts of exploration of other planets.


----------



## doomlord52

Live-stream show is on: http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv/theater
It's over now, next show tomorrow at 10AM PDT (-7 GMT).

So far so good. Everything is working well. Only minor problem so far is that the high-gain antenna is pointing slightly in the wrong direction, which will be fixed "tomorrow". They'll also be getting the mast-cam up, and doing some images of the rover itself, and then the first two tiers (i.e. rotation layers) of the 360 panorama.

First color image is out, from the 'Molly' camera - this is WITH the dust-cover on.









Fun fact: Odyssey gets 8kb/s, MRO gets 32kb/s. They will be boosting that to 2mbp/s soon.


----------



## StormX2

personally i hope funding comes along and we get something going on in the ice moons, im far mroe interested in whats happening on and in the Moons than the planets, well ok so Id Love to know whats really going on in Neptune as well lol


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> personally i hope funding comes along and we get something going on in the ice moons, im far mroe interested in whats happening on and in the Moons than the planets, well ok so Id Love to know whats really going on in Neptune as well lol


NASA has already planned a trip to Europa just like this Mars landing. Its a all water moon that orbits Jupiter. Being such a far ways away everything will have to be completely automated. This is where real complex Artificial Intelligence has to be tested to the extreme. As it would take easily an entire day to send a signal from Europa to Earth. So any kind of remote control is near impossible. Plus they will have to drill through a mile of ice to plant the robot in the water itself. There is way more obstacles for them types of missions, but word is NASA is planning on that mission soon around 2015. With the same primary goal in mind, does life exist on Europa.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> NASA has already planned a trip to Europa just like this Mars landing. Its a all water moon that orbits Jupiter. Being such a far ways away everything will have to be completely automated. This is where real complex Artificial Intelligence has to be tested to the extreme. As it would take easily an entire day to send a signal from Europa to Earth. So any kind of remote control is near impossible. Plus they will have to drill through a mile of ice to plant the robot in the water itself. There is way more obstacles for them types of missions, but word is NASA is planning on that mission soon around 2015. With the same primary goal in mind, does life exist on Europa.


this mission will prove to be the most difficult i believe.

they would need to put something in orbit around Europa, Drilling down through the ice is one thing, but we have seen Geisers erupting on the surface before, theres a chance that if you uncork this thing that a jet of water will rush the probe right off the moon. which would be funny to see.

then you have the quetion about how are you to broadcast anything through this thick ice? Would they have to create a base station above, on the surface, and tether the vehicle with a Com line so it can transmit through the hole (which by the way, there is a chance that hole will refill and freeze very very rapidly) and sort of relay to the device we have put in orbit

buf the sureface may also float around and shift randomly, so its hard to say what th heck we plan to do honestly


----------



## General Crumples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> this mission will prove to be the most difficult i believe.
> they would need to put something in orbit around Europa, Drilling down through the ice is one thing, but we have seen Geisers erupting on the surface before, theres a chance that if you uncork this thing that a jet of water will rush the probe right off the moon. which would be funny to see.
> then you have the quetion about how are you to broadcast anything through this thick ice? Would they have to create a base station above, on the surface, and tether the vehicle with a Com line so it can transmit through the hole (which by the way, there is a chance that hole will refill and freeze very very rapidly) and sort of relay to the device we have put in orbit
> buf the sureface may also float around and shift randomly, so its hard to say what th heck we plan to do honestly


if that did happen then if that happened I would nasa cheer that there is water there or be upset the rover was destroyed?


----------



## Sevada88

Btw guys, what will happen to Curiosity after it has completed its mission? Will it just stop working, keep working and send data or ....


----------



## [email protected]

That's a good question. Funny i would had known the answer but no i don't. I wanna know too lol. Is it gonna fy up and return to Earth in a damaged pod? Or lay waste alone on Mars. Til many centuries later in the future we'll pick it up or find it when we can visit Mars via space ships and special suits to prevent bones being weak in space after long exposure to gamma in space.

Which explains why Aliens are skinny


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Btw guys, what will happen to Curiosity after it has completed its mission? Will it just stop working, keep working and send data or ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's a good question. Funny i would had known the answer but no i don't. I wanna know too lol. Is it gonna fy up and return to Earth in a damaged pod? Or lay waste alone on Mars. Til many centuries later in the future we'll pick it up or find it when we can visit Mars via space ships and special suits to prevent bones being weak in space after long exposure to gamma in space.
> Which explains why Aliens are skinny


Curiosity will stay on Mars surface for 2 years. It will collect data of the seasonal weather on the planet. Along with samples of materials that it will self identify and send statistics back to earth. This way we can know if water ever existed, possibly if life ever existed, and what is the weather like on Mars year round. NASA is hitting 3 birds with one stone.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Curiosity will stay on Mars surface for 2 years. It will collect data of the seasonal weather on the planet. Along with samples of materials that it will self identify and send statistics back to earth. This way we can know if water ever existed, possibly if life ever existed, and what is the weather like on Mars year round. NASA is hitting 3 birds with one stone.


I know that, the question is not what it will do during its mission, but what it will do AFTER the mission has been completed. Do we just leave the poor bastard there? Does it continue to explore?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I know that, the question is not what it will do during its mission, but what it will do AFTER the mission has been completed. Do we just leave the poor bastard there? Does it continue to explore?


Someone posted this earlier : http://xkcd.com/695/


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I know that, the question is not what it will do during its mission, but what it will do AFTER the mission has been completed. Do we just leave the poor bastard there? Does it continue to explore?


I would guess it will probably remain there until its life source is near depleted. After that im sure NASA will most likely launch it off into space or self destruct or something to get rid of it.

Is it just me or does Curiosity remind you of this guy.


----------



## SwitchFX

Wasn't Spirit's journey extended 25x the determined life span?

Did anyone catch the meme yesterday about taxing certain NPOs that really don't deserve the NPO label and we would be able to send 24 rovers each year or something thereabouts? I want to see a moon landing in my lifetime.


----------



## R00ST3R

I'll bet you anything it is active for more than two years. Opportunity is still active many years after it was projected to be. Hubble too, although it has been serviced in the past to keep it running. Don't forget the Voyager twins either.

When it stops responding it will just sit there until Mars claims it into the Eart... errr.. the ground







.


----------



## ttwerdun

2 years is the planned window they have with it. They have said this could easily become 5-8 years or more if it stays out of trouble. its has some type of thermal reactor on board that will last a LOT longer then 2 years but they said it takes 135watts to run it but the reactor charges an on board battery at 100watts. so basicly they run the rover in charge cycles that's why they says it is going to "sleep" , they charge it then.

They have a term for a full battery cycle as well, and they seem to have there tests based around these cycles, like for example

"we will get the high res camera up in 8 "cycles"(but they use a different word).

People have to realize this thing doesn't run 24/7 in go mode and they have a LOT of checks to make before they can start having fun and drilling and such to make sure everything is working properly up there. They don't know how the system will work on Mars compared to earth. Arms, and drills, and things like that.

They also said the rover actually moves in a stop and go type movement so if they want to move it 100 meters it will move a small amount then stop, then move and stop again... I assume to make sure they don't get it stuck and the next move is sent to the rover.

People need to be patient with this thing its amazing it made it they don't want to botch something now! I am excited as the next person though!!


----------



## djriful

http://www.usa.siemens.com/answers/en/mars-rover.htm?stc=usccc010096

Interesting photos.


----------



## Sevada88

Yesterday, at lunch break, I showed one of the photos from Curiosty to a colleague of mine. He looked at it and said the dumbest thing I have ever heard from anyone...he said "They have a sun on Mars?"


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Yesterday, at lunch break, I showed one of the photos from Curiosty to a colleague of mine. He looked at it and said the dumbest thing I have ever heard from anyone...he said "They have a sun on Mars?"


you should have used an even more stupid response, like "of course not, the rover has night vision"


----------



## doomlord52

More stuff: http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv/theater
Im guessing we'll have new pics and such.

News:

No problems at all with communication - it's all perfect. 100mbp downloaded so far

The Mast cam is now up, and they've taken one image. Panorama on SOL3.

Fixed 'REMS' (weather instrument) issue - problem was because of memory. First data on SOL4 (SOL2 ended just recently)

Power is good. Using 105w out of 115w budget

Heat is good. It's warmer than expected.

New pics using the NavCams:

























A panorama exists, as does a 'polar image' (you can see the whole rover), but it uses the ultra-low-rez thumbnail images (64x64).

It would appear that the 'dust' on Mars (at least this area) is only a thin layer. Under the dust there seems to be a sort of bedrock (i.e. rocky, solid material). This is going by the blast-marks from the skycrane. They'll be checking those out "soon".


----------



## djriful

WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## Bit_reaper

The pics are getting better and better







Can't wait for them to do a high res color panorama shot


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Yesterday, at lunch break, I showed one of the photos from Curiosty to a colleague of mine. He looked at it and said the dumbest thing I have ever heard from anyone...he said "They have a sun on Mars?"


I wouldn't be referring to him as a 'colleague' much longer after that response.......


----------



## Lovidore

You know what's funny?

Using the on board Hi-gain antenna on Curiosity (the one that established a direct link with earth) they get a bandwidth of around 2Mbps. That's the internet I'm getting from my ISP right now.

Makes me feel a little sad.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> personally i hope funding comes along and we get something going on in the ice moons, im far mroe interested in whats happening on and in the Moons than the planets, well ok so Id Love to know whats really going on in Neptune as well lol
> 
> 
> 
> NASA has already planned a trip to Europa just like this Mars landing. Its a all water moon that orbits Jupiter. Being such a far ways away everything will have to be completely automated. This is where real complex Artificial Intelligence has to be tested to the extreme. As it would take easily an entire day to send a signal from Europa to Earth. So any kind of remote control is near impossible. Plus they will have to drill through a mile of ice to plant the robot in the water itself. There is way more obstacles for them types of missions, but word is NASA is planning on that mission soon around 2015. With the same primary goal in mind, does life exist on Europa.
Click to expand...

Mars ranges between 55-400 million km from Earth, or 3-22 light minutes.
Jupiter ranges between 630-930 million km from Earth, or 34.4-50.7 light minutes.

It could still be controlled from Earth somewhat, but the round trip latency would be up to 62 minutes longer, so there would need to be a lot of AI/automation involved.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Watch, we're not gonna hear anything or see anything from this anymore because the Decepticons came and grabbed the rover.


----------



## doomlord52

MOAR!

Composite pic of earlier images (Left Nav Cam)









Right Nav Cam images (look extremely similar to left, as the cameras are set up for strero).

















HD version of heat shield seperation









Low-rez Mast Cam panorama of the deck - only the two top-right images are full rez









Medium-rez image of directly below the rover (from the earlier drop-video) - full rez exists, but it's not working on the site.


----------



## thx1138

Thanks for keeping us updated, Doomlord52. I really can't believe how perfectly everything is going, from the perfect launch, to the landing that was incredibly complicated, and now everything is working better than it should be. I mean, wow, look at what we can accomplish when we work together instead of fighting wars.


----------



## kzinti1

I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.

All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.

Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.

Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!

We all certainly deserve it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> We all certainly deserve it.


You're so off-base in your view on reality that I find your comment disgustingly naive, short-sighted, and curiously stubborn.

But you _are_ entitled to your _own_ opinion.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> We all certainly deserve it.


I'd rather not even deal with your naive views so I'll let Jason do so instead. http://jalopnik.com/5932213/why-its-great-we-send-robots-to-mars-and-why-people-should-follow
Quote:


> A 2007 poll showed most Americans think *NASA's budget is* about 25%. The reality? In 2011, it was half of a percent. That's half of what we spend on foreign aid. It's about 1/50th of what defense gets, at 24.8% of the budget. Nobody's taking money from anything to fund NASA.


Quote:


> Much of the miniaturization of computers that allows us to carry around *cell phones* that make phone calls is thanks to engineers figuring out how to cram room-sized computers into Gemini and Apollo capsules. Solar power systems owe much of their development and advancement to the space program.


Quote:


> We explore. That's what we do. That's why humanity isn't a bunch of rock-banging antler-gnawers.


Quote:


> You could argue that we shouldn't waste money making paintings or music or sculptures or books or those things that aren't helping to shelter or feed us. But who the hell would want to live in a world like that? The pursuit of science, of knowledge, of exploring is the same way.


And I can't find the exact quote right now but to sum it up, it's not like we packed all that money in a bag and sent it to mars with the rover...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> *I* certainly deserve it.


Fixed for you.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> We all certainly deserve it.


By that logic all money should be spent on " Medicine, Medical clinics . Agricultural techniques and equipment". No more entertainment of any kind (games, movies, music). It's all a waste of money. It would also mean no more luxuries like hot water or dish washers. They all waist money and resources right? Money that could be spent feeding and healing the world.

Scientific advancement is not a waste of money.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> We all certainly deserve it.


You have no idea what you're talking about. There's more than enough food in the world to feed everybody. It's not a money issue, it's a distribution issue. It's not "wasted" money, either. This may blow your mind, but when NASA buys stuff, they give their money to the people they buy it from. They don't just burn their budget; it goes right back into the economy. I have a friend that machines gears and his firm made some parts for one of the other rovers. Still gonna tell me that money was wasted?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Watch, we're not gonna hear anything or see anything from this anymore because the Decepticons came and grabbed the rover.


Honestly, I've been thinking that the whole time as well.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I can't help but think of all the people that could've been fed. Medicine prescribed. Medical clinics built. Agricultural techniques taught and farming equipment bought.
> All with the wasted money from exploring a dead planet.
> Yet, fat Americans still mew and cry over the oil companies ripping us off for a few measly dollars.
> Here's hoping for the worst on 12/21/2012!
> We all certainly deserve it.


The entire curiosity mission cost a total of 2.5billion dollars. That's what the US military/defense spends in...... *33 hours*. This thing is giving us data on what the future of humanity will be. If we put all our money into helping the poor / developing countries, etc. We'll be screwed in the long term. One giant asteroid comes, hits us, and we're done for. We need to expand past the earth for humans as a species to survive. Yes, it will probably be past our lifetime when we finally get anything done on Mars (i.e. a colony, etc.), but the steps are being made.

When electricity was first found, people deemed it to be useless. However, without it, we wouldn't have about 99% of the medical tech we have. We would basically be NOWHERE without electricity. So yes, right now, in the massive scale of things, exploring Mars isn't delivering massive returns. Even in the best case scenario, we might only find a few microbes. Great. Then what? The point isn't for an immediate return, its for the long term advancement of humanity. And honestly, that's much more important than funding the US Defense (just the US! Imagine the WHOLE WORLD) for 33 hours.

Oh, and the rover has been on Mars for MORE than 33 hours so far, and is planned to last at least 2 years (668 days, actually). That means it only costs about 3.742 million per day. Apple makes 26x that in the same time period.

So please, MORE MONEY TO NASA. MORE MONEY TO ESA. MORE MONEY TO SCIENCE.
Really, the ESA only gets 5.3 billion a year

Nasa only gets 16 billion this year, which is 0.54% of the US' budget. What if we made that..... ONE PERCENT

29.6 billion. What they got in 1967, and STILL *LESS* than what they got in 1964, 1965 or 1966.

The sad truth about Nasa's budget


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> MOAR!


 Thanks for the updates, haven't been able to watch any the last few days.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> The entire curiosity mission cost a total of 2.5billion dollars. That's what the US military/defense spends in...... *33 hours*. This thing is giving us data on what the future of humanity will be. If we put all our money into helping the poor / developing countries, etc. We'll be screwed in the long term. One giant asteroid comes, hits us, and we're done for. We need to expand past the earth for humans as a species to survive. Yes, it will probably be past our lifetime when we finally get anything done on Mars (i.e. a colony, etc.), but the steps are being made.
> When electricity was first found, people deemed it to be useless. However, without it, we wouldn't have about 99% of the medical tech we have. We would basically be NOWHERE without electricity. So yes, right now, in the massive scale of things, exploring Mars isn't delivering massive returns. Even in the best case scenario, we might only find a few microbes. Great. Then what? The point isn't for an immediate return, its for the long term advancement of humanity. And honestly, that's much more important than funding the US Defense (just the US! Imagine the WHOLE WORLD) for 33 hours.
> Oh, and the rover has been on Mars for MORE than 33 hours so far, and is planned to last at least 2 years (668 days, actually). That means it only costs about 3.742 million per day. Apple makes 26x that in the same time period.
> So please, MORE MONEY TO NASA. MORE MONEY TO ESA. MORE MONEY TO SCIENCE.
> Really, the ESA only gets 5.3 billion a year
> Nasa only gets 16 billion this year, which is 0.54% of the US' budget. What if we made that..... ONE PERCENT
> 29.6 billion. What they got in 1967, and STILL *LESS* than what they got in 1964, 1965 or 1966.
> The sad truth about Nasa's budget


Good informative post. I think the error in that guys thinking along with many other people is they are blinded by the size of the number. Yes millions and billions sound like a lot but when you consider it in the same scope as other budgeting in other areas it's a pretty small number that is in no way being taken out of anything else. We spend much more on foreign aid which is helping humanity directly. My advice to the other guy is get some perspective and start putting things on context.


----------



## Creator

I can't wait for the high quality color images. I need a new desktop background already!


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> The entire curiosity mission cost a total of 2.5billion dollars. That's what the US military/defense spends in...... *33 hours*. This thing is giving us data on what the future of humanity will be. If we put all our money into helping the poor / developing countries, etc. We'll be screwed in the long term. One giant asteroid comes, hits us, and we're done for. We need to expand past the earth for humans as a species to survive. Yes, it will probably be past our lifetime when we finally get anything done on Mars (i.e. a colony, etc.), but the steps are being made.
> When electricity was first found, people deemed it to be useless. However, without it, we wouldn't have about 99% of the medical tech we have. We would basically be NOWHERE without electricity. So yes, right now, in the massive scale of things, exploring Mars isn't delivering massive returns. Even in the best case scenario, we might only find a few microbes. Great. Then what? The point isn't for an immediate return, its for the long term advancement of humanity. And honestly, that's much more important than funding the US Defense (just the US! Imagine the WHOLE WORLD) for 33 hours.
> Oh, and the rover has been on Mars for MORE than 33 hours so far, and is planned to last at least 2 years (668 days, actually). That means it only costs about 3.742 million per day. Apple makes 26x that in the same time period.
> So please, MORE MONEY TO NASA. MORE MONEY TO ESA. MORE MONEY TO SCIENCE.
> Really, the ESA only gets 5.3 billion a year
> Nasa only gets 16 billion this year, which is 0.54% of the US' budget. What if we made that..... ONE PERCENT
> 29.6 billion. What they got in 1967, and STILL *LESS* than what they got in 1964, 1965 or 1966.
> The sad truth about Nasa's budget


While I agree with your assessment that US defense spending is atrocious...they developed something you're using right now...the internet.


----------



## ericeod

My uncle is on the Mars rover landing project.... He is beyond excited! here is his post on facebook:
Quote:


> Woo HOO!!!!!!
> It worked!
> Hot Damn!!!


----------



## ttwerdun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> My uncle is on the Mars rover landing project.... He is beyond excited! here is his post on facebook:


Your uncle is the man. I couldn't imagine what they went through. 2.1 billion dollars flying towards a rock millions and millions of miles away with the most out landish landing equipment. What a lot of people dont realize if this rover would have crashed into the planet everyone and there dog would have been all over the funding as a waste and a lot of men and women would have lost there job... your uncle could have been one of those people...

I was so happy to see things work out and glad they are realizing a dream. Its really nice to see mankind reach out to another planet or space and focus on something un related from people shooting one another or blowing themselves up.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttwerdun*
> 
> Your uncle is the man. I couldn't imagine what they went through. 2.1 billion dollars flying towards a rock millions and millions of miles away with the most out landish landing equipment. What a lot of people dont realize if this rover would have crashed into the planet everyone and there dog would have been all over the funding as a waste and a lot of men and women would have lost there job... your uncle could have been one of those people...
> I was so happy to see things work out and glad they are realizing a dream. Its really nice to see mankind reach out to another planet or space and focus on something un related from people shooting one another or blowing themselves up.


Nobody would have lost their job. Did NASA fire everybody when Challenger blew up?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Nobody would have lost their job. Did NASA fire everybody when Challenger blew up?


Number of jobs is directly related to the level of funding. Significant failures negatively influence public and political opinion and tend to result in more cost cutting, and thus fewer jobs.

Challenger was an anomaly because it was manned. Money was poured into the program to improve safety and replace the lost shuttle. It doesn't often work this way with unmanned projects.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Number of jobs is directly related to the level of funding. Significant failures negatively influence public and political opinion and tend to result in more cost cutting, and thus fewer jobs.
> Challenger was an anomaly because it was manned. Money was poured into the program to improve safety and replace the lost shuttle. It doesn't often work this way with unmanned projects.


I can't find anything about NASA letting people go after a failed mission (of which there have been plenty). Challenger can't be an anomaly if there wasn't a precedent beforehand.


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Seeing those photos gets me all emotional. Realising that it's another planet, an entirely different landscape and it's all new to us really throws me.

I love space.


----------



## doomlord52

Sorry guys, I missed thefirst bit of the live-stream. No idea what's going on today :/

I'll see if I can find anything online or something...

There ARE new pics, though:




































There's also TONS of new pics from the navcams and such"
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/


----------



## Sevada88

Do we know if Curiosity has moved at all or is it still in the same spot?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Do we know if Curiosity has moved at all or is it still in the same spot?


If its still in the same spot its totally a camper! The aliens know how to beat campers!


----------



## Sevada88

Frist color photo if I am not mistaking

http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/675227main_pia16029-full_full.jpg

EDIT: already posted


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Frist color photo if I am not mistaking


Doomlord already posted that pic.


----------



## IRO-Bot

NASA doesn't make money that's why it doesn't get any. War makes a crapload though and gets exploited. Sad yes.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> NASA doesn't make money that's why it doesn't get any. War makes a crapload though and gets exploited. Sad yes.


^
This is the unfortunate truth....

When in the end NASA, or space agencies in general, would be the ones to save humanity, while war is what is going to destroy it. Our planet is of finite resources and our global population just keeps growing....

/rant


----------



## DiNet

http://www.panoramas.dk/mars/greeley-haven.html

In case thsi wasn't posted before.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Fun fact: Odyssey gets 8kb/s, MRO gets 32kb/s. They will be boosting that to 2mbp/s soon.


Watch out for that latency, its a doozy


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ^
> This is the unfortunate truth....
> When in the end NASA, or space agencies in general, would be the ones to save humanity, while war is what is going to destroy it. Our planet is of finite resources and our global population just keeps growing....
> /rant


I don't think humans or any other species are supposed to live forever; or survive for that matter. It's just like your OS. You are supposed to re-install it from time to time to make sure your computer runs smoothly; get rid of the old stuff, start over again. I believe that at some point in time, humans and animals will go extinct to make way for other, maybe better, species. And finding another planet suitable for human life won't be here in time.

It's very depressing to say but I think that's the truth.


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ^
> This is the unfortunate truth....
> When in the end NASA, or space agencies in general, would be the ones to save humanity, while war is what is going to destroy it. Our planet is of finite resources and our global population just keeps growing....
> /rant


Space may be the future of humanity. But NASA, and space agencies in general, probably aren't. After all, NASA has been almost entirely a branch of the USA's military program.

I predict we won't see any real progress in space until we entire the era of commercial space exploration.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> http://www.panoramas.dk/mars/greeley-haven.html
> In case thsi wasn't posted before.


Awh, too late. I was gonna post that!









Google Mars, Any1?


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> http://www.panoramas.dk/mars/greeley-haven.html
> In case thsi wasn't posted before.


Awesome! Thanks for posting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I don't think humans or any other species are supposed to live forever; or survive for that matter. It's just like your OS. You are supposed to re-install it from time to time to make sure your computer runs smoothly; get rid of the old stuff, start over again. I believe that at some point in time, humans and animals will go extinct to make way for other, maybe better, species. And finding another planet suitable for human life won't be here in time.
> It's very depressing to say but I think that's the truth.


I feel this is pretty spot on and I also feel this has happened on other planets as well. Before you start thinking I'm some kind of alien conspiricist, just think about all the planets, stars, galaxies and galaxy clusters in the known universe. Not even including the stuff out there we can't see past our own horizon. So maybe some millions of years ago there was intelligent life out there maybe even close to us but they have already gone extinct for whatever reason. Fun to think about since it could totally be true.

Another fun one to think about is that the universe, for an infinite amount of time, has been expanding and contracting for eternity. As we know, space is ever expanding outward and we also know as it does this everything drifts further apart. Future humans, if we're still around for that long, won't even be able to see anything outside of our own solar system. So after everything expands for a certain amount of time everything will become very cold and start to contract. After a few hundred billion years of contracting black holes will start to collide and suck everything up until finally everything has been condensed down to a small point. When this happens we will have another big bang and on and on we go. Of course, this all happens in a vast amount of time humans can't comprehend but perhaps its been doing this over and over many times, seeing rise and fall of great civilizations and different physics with every cycle. I feel deep down this is the true nature of the universe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erunion*
> 
> Space may be the future of humanity. But NASA, and space agencies in general, probably aren't. After all, NASA has been almost entirely a branch of the USA's military program.
> I predict we won't see any real progress in space until we entire the era of commercial space exploration.


I agree with that prediction and frankly, I'm excited about it. It's the super rich conglomerates who can find a way to make profit off of space travel that will quickly advance our civilization into the space age. Future societies will read about the 2012 mars rover and look at it the same way we read about Columbus discovering the Americas. Unfortunately it'll be past our lifetimes but there will be a time where it's a normal thing to have miners on different planets and massive space station colonies that are kind of like truck stops back to earth.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I don't think humans or any other species are supposed to live forever; or survive for that matter. It's just like your OS. You are supposed to re-install it from time to time to make sure your computer runs smoothly; get rid of the old stuff, start over again. I believe that at some point in time, humans and animals will go extinct to make way for other, maybe better, species. And finding another planet suitable for human life won't be here in time.
> It's very depressing to say but I think that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this is pretty spot on and I also feel this has happened on other planets as well. Before you start thinking I'm some kind of alien conspiricist, just think about all the planets, stars, galaxies and galaxy clusters in the known universe. Not even including the stuff out there we can't see past our own horizon. So maybe some millions of years ago there was intelligent life out there maybe even close to us but they have already gone extinct for whatever reason. Fun to think about since it could totally be true.
> 
> Another fun one to think about is that the universe, for an infinite amount of time, has been expanding and contracting for eternity. As we know, space is ever expanding outward and we also know as it does this everything drifts further apart. Future humans, if we're still around for that long, won't even be able to see anything outside of our own solar system. So after everything expands for a certain amount of time everything will become very cold and start to contract. After a few hundred billion years of contracting black holes will start to collide and suck everything up until finally everything has been condensed down to a small point. When this happens we will have another big bang and on and on we go. Of course, this all happens in a vast amount of time humans can't comprehend but perhaps its been doing this over and over many times, seeing rise and fall of great civilizations and different physics with every cycle. I feel deep down this is the true nature of the universe.
Click to expand...

The universe is getting colder, but that wouldn't make it contract (a body in motion tends to stay in motion). Gravity is also not causing it contract, as we know it is expanding. There's no evidence to suggest that the universe ever contracted, or contracted at a time before the big bang (there's literally no evidence of anything before the big bang). Our solar system will be gone long before everything around us is unable to be seen due to distance, but that doesn't mean humans have to still be in the solar system. Intelligent life could have existed billions of years ago throughout the universe, and still could today, and in the future.

No offense intended by this, but "how you feel deep down" doesn't mean much without science to back it up.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Ive been putting together a slideshow desktop of all the pics. Very exciting stuff. With Curiosity planned to run for a number of years the amount of information we get will be mindblowing.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> The universe is getting colder, but that wouldn't make it contract (a body in motion tends to stay in motion). Gravity is also not causing it contract, as we know it is expanding


Yah, cause we've been monitoring it long enough to make such a prediction without question, right? RIGHT?

We thought the world was flat, too. Did that make it so? Of course not.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> The universe is getting colder, but that wouldn't make it contract (a body in motion tends to stay in motion). Gravity is also not causing it contract, as we know it is expanding
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, cause we've been monitoring it long enough to make such a prediction without question, right? RIGHT?
> 
> We thought the world was flat, too. Did that make it so? Of course not.
Click to expand...

What prediction? The parts I've mentioned have been proven or have science to back them up.

We "thought" the world was flat, with no evidence to back that up. Having evidence or at least mathematics to back things up is important.

I'm not saying we're infallible, but there is a difference between the science fiction he was talking about and the stuff I was mentioned, which is backed by current science knowledge.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> Yah, cause we've been monitoring it long enough to make such a prediction without question, right? RIGHT?


Time spent monitoring space is not the same as how far back we can "see".

Looking at the farthest objects we can detect is looking at light coming from them BILLIONS of years ago (because they are so far away and light travels at a finite speed). So we can effectively look back at the structure of the universe for billions of years. Depending on how far back we look (in both space and time) We can see distinct periods of evolution when spiral galaxies didn't exist, before stars were forming, etc. With cosmic background radiation we can look back at the structure of the universe to fractions of a second after the big bang

That is pretty much the longest you can possibly have observed something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I don't think humans or any other species are supposed to live forever; or survive for that matter. It's just like your OS. You are supposed to re-install it from time to time to make sure your computer runs smoothly; get rid of the old stuff, start over again. I believe that at some point in time, humans and animals will go extinct to make way for other, maybe better, species. And finding another planet suitable for human life won't be here in time. It's very depressing to say but I think that's the truth.


Humans, biology, physics, space, time.... aren't SUPPOSED to do anything. They just are, their only master is the grand order of things. Injecting meaning into them is pointless speculation but nearly irresistible temptation!

.


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> We thought the world was flat, too. Did that make it so? Of course not.


That's actually a common misperception. Ancient Greeks knew the world was round, they even measured its size pretty accurately.

No educated person thought the world was flat in Christopher Columbus's time, that's a modern embellishment. The actual disagreement was about the size of the earth. Christopher Columbus belonged to the group that thought the world was quite small, so he believed he would be able to sail west to Asia. Asia was actually much too far for him to have reached; but luckily he bumped into something unexpected on the way.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> The universe is getting colder, but that wouldn't make it contract (a body in motion tends to stay in motion). Gravity is also not causing it contract, as we know it is expanding. There's no evidence to suggest that the universe ever contracted, or contracted at a time before the big bang (there's literally no evidence of anything before the big bang). Our solar system will be gone long before everything around us is unable to be seen due to distance, but that doesn't mean humans have to still be in the solar system. Intelligent life could have existed billions of years ago throughout the universe, and still could today, and in the future.
> No offense intended by this, but "how you feel deep down" doesn't mean much without science to back it up.


No offense taken but there is actually a lot of science behind this idea. Maybe all my talk about aliens made me sound like someone who is just stating nonsense beliefs? I'm not the only one that believes the whole big bang/big crunch idea and if you are interested here's some reading on the contraction theory.
Quote:


> The Hubble Constant measures the current state of expansion in the universe, and the strength of the gravitational force depends on the density and pressure of the matter and in the universe, or in other words, the critical density of the universe. If the density of the universe is greater than the critical density, then the strength of the gravitational force will stop the universe from expanding and the universe will collapse back on itself.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_model

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_crunch


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> The universe is getting colder, but that wouldn't make it contract (a body in motion tends to stay in motion). Gravity is also not causing it contract, as we know it is expanding. There's no evidence to suggest that the universe ever contracted, or contracted at a time before the big bang (there's literally no evidence of anything before the big bang). Our solar system will be gone long before everything around us is unable to be seen due to distance, but that doesn't mean humans have to still be in the solar system. Intelligent life could have existed billions of years ago throughout the universe, and still could today, and in the future.
> No offense intended by this, but "how you feel deep down" doesn't mean much without science to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken but there is actually a lot of science behind this idea. Maybe all my talk about aliens made me sound like someone who is just stating nonsense beliefs? I'm not the only one that believes the whole big bang/big crunch idea and if you are interested here's some reading on the contraction theory.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubble Constant measures the current state of expansion in the universe, and the strength of the gravitational force depends on the density and pressure of the matter and in the universe, or in other words, the critical density of the universe. If the density of the universe is greater than the critical density, then the strength of the gravitational force will stop the universe from expanding and the universe will collapse back on itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_model
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_crunch
Click to expand...

I believe the Big Crunch theory has been mostly discredited since they've found that the universe's expansion is actually accelerating rather than slowing down.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_universe

And the cyclic model depends on a universe collapsing back in on itself, so without the big crunch the cyclic model doesn't make as much sense. This is the most popular theory on what will happen to the universe:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe

The reason why the universe appears to be expanding at an accelerated rate is not yet known. The current most popular theory is dark matter, but dark matter in itself has not yet been proven, it's really just that the equations for things like how our galaxy doesn't come spinning apart require there to be more mass than is currently known or visible, so "dark matter" fills that gap.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> I believe the Big Crunch theory has been mostly discredited since they've found that the universe's expansion is actually accelerating rather than slowing down.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_universe
> And the cyclic model depends on a universe collapsing back in on itself, so without the big crunch the cyclic model doesn't make as much sense. This is the most popular theory on what will happen to the universe:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe
> The reason why the universe appears to be expanding at an accelerated rate is not yet known. The current most popular theory is dark matter, but dark matter in itself has not yet been proven, it's really just that the equations for things like how our galaxy doesn't come spinning apart require there to be more mass than is currently known or visible, so "dark matter" fills that gap.


Since I just enjoy reading about different theories and I'm not more actively involved in cosmology as I'd like to be I had no idea it was discredited. Time to find a new personal view on the universe for me lol. I'm always open to new idea's so thanks for the links I'll read up on them since I've heard of the heat death theory but never looked into it. Do you have any recommended reading on theories of what is outside our universe or what it's expanding into? I could never accept the fact that it's expanding into nothingness even though that might very well be the case.

Speaking of dark matter, did you happen to read this when it came out? http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/dark-matter-is-the-thread-connecting-galaxy-clusters/


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> I believe the Big Crunch theory has been mostly discredited since they've found that the universe's expansion is actually accelerating rather than slowing down.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_universe
> And the cyclic model depends on a universe collapsing back in on itself, so without the big crunch the cyclic model doesn't make as much sense. This is the most popular theory on what will happen to the universe:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe
> The reason why the universe appears to be expanding at an accelerated rate is not yet known. The current most popular theory is dark matter, but dark matter in itself has not yet been proven, it's really just that the equations for things like how our galaxy doesn't come spinning apart require there to be more mass than is currently known or visible, so "dark matter" fills that gap.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I just enjoy reading about different theories and I'm not more actively involved in cosmology as I'd like to be I had no idea it was discredited. Time to find a new personal view on the universe for me lol. I'm always open to new idea's so thanks for the links I'll read up on them since I've heard of the heat death theory but never looked into it. Do you have any recommended reading on theories of what is outside our universe or what it's expanding into? I could never accept the fact that it's expanding into nothingness even though that might very well be the case.
> 
> Speaking of dark matter, did you happen to read this when it came out? http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/dark-matter-is-the-thread-connecting-galaxy-clusters/
Click to expand...

Yea that's another interesting theory, I haven't read that article specifically, but I will now.

There are several theories about what might be outside our universe.

Multiverse theory

M-theory (an extension of string theory), postulates that there may be 11 dimensions, which could mean that our universe may only be a small part of an 11-dimensional structure, and that we would only be able to detect 4 of these dimensions.

The omniverse theory combines all of the above and more.

And more: http://io9.com/5799335/five-weird-theories-of-what-lies-outside-the-universe


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> M-theory (an extension of string theory), postulates that there may be 11 dimensions, which could mean that our universe may only be a small part of an 11-dimensional structure, and that we would only be able to detect 4 of these dimensions.


I thought m theory said the 4 common dimensions were still the largest, with the other 7 being curled up too small to readily detect.

I feel the urge to say Calabi-Yau manifold

I like what I knew as the multiverse idea with a landscape of possible configurations, M Theory is very strange to me. I didn't ever distinguish between multi and omni - what's the difference?
Quote:


> The multiverse (or meta-universe) is the hypothetical set of multiple possible universes (including the historical universe we consistently experience) that together comprise everything that exists and can exist


Quote:


> The Omniverse is the conceptual ensemble of all possible universes, with all possible laws of physics


.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> M-theory (an extension of string theory), postulates that there may be 11 dimensions, which could mean that our universe may only be a small part of an 11-dimensional structure, and that we would only be able to detect 4 of these dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought m theory said the 4 common dimensions were still the largest, with the other 7 being curled up too small to readily detect.
> 
> I feel the urge to say Calabi-Yau manifold
> 
> I like what I knew as the multiverse idea with a landscape of possible configurations, M Theory is very strange to me. I didn't ever distinguish between multi and omni - what's the difference?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The multiverse (or meta-universe) is the hypothetical set of multiple possible universes (including the historical universe we consistently experience) that together comprise everything that exists and can exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Omniverse is the conceptual ensemble of all possible universes, with all possible laws of physics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm not entirely familiar with the differences between some of the theories. I wish I had more time to study astrophysics, it's my favorite subject after game development, but gam development gives me little extra time for studying major subjects like that.


----------



## _02

I hear ya.

I read what I can when I can, but it takes a lot of effort and time to conceptually grasp some of it so it isn't necessarily easy reading. At least people take the time to explain this stuff in quasi layman's terms so that non specialized people can have a blanket understanding of all the amazing things that are being theorized and verified.


----------



## drbaltazar

if i put myself in their shoes and try to understand why they bother explaining it to regular people?mm!i would have to say there are people on the planet an order of magnitude or more smarter then the smartest we see.and often they have a view angle scientist dont have the luxury to think about!so a lot of time a nobody will read this and write about the subject on reddit ,a scientist will stumble upon the article and yell yes this is how it is etc etc!like when i was at school i could view 2d easy in my design course same with 3d ,but 4 d?hell no.ME i cant!can i be imature enough to say all cant see 4d?hell no,i had no issue visualising 3d at school other couldnt ,so its probably the same with 4d!


----------



## _02

I'm talking about extremely intelligent scientists that have the gift of explanation and write books, like Stephen Hawking, Leonard Susskind, Brian Greene, Richard Feynman, etc. Not grad students posting on Reddit









I think they genuinely desire others to understand this stuff.. They could easily spend their time doing something than writing books for people squarely beneath their peer groups.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys, I think OCN should build a rocket and overclocked rover and we could do some donuts around this camper rover...hahaa

It's amazing getting those images! So incredible! So is there an issue with it moving? or they just decided not to move it yet?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys, I think OCN should build a rocket and overclocked rover and we could do some donuts around this camper rover...hahaa
> It's amazing getting those images! So incredible! So is there an issue with it moving? or they just decided not to move it yet?


From my understanding, I haven't followed the last 24 hours, it is going through its post landing routine before moving out.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys, I think OCN should build a rocket and overclocked rover and we could do some donuts around this camper rover...hahaa
> It's amazing getting those images! So incredible! So is there an issue with it moving? or they just decided not to move it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding, I haven't followed the last 24 hours, it is going through its post landing routine before moving out.
Click to expand...

Yea, they said it will be a few weeks before they've tested all the systems on the rover and really start moving (at a very slow pace).


----------



## doomlord52

Live stream link http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv/theater
This was the LAST live-stream. They'll be posting stuff online as it happens, as well as images and such.

EDL (entry, decent and landing) Data:

So far, they only have 1mb of data about landing
There's 100mb stored on the rover right now
Landed 1,5miles away from the 'ideal' landing spot, but still well within the estimated landing area.
They use "Google Mars"
The Flight Software runs on two identical computers
There is a 32mb size limit on the flight software
The CPUs runs at 133mhz
The rover has 4gb of total storage on it

Launch/Cruise FSW R9.3 included 4 "apps". Cruise, EDL v2.0, Surface v1.1, and Software Update.
Software Update has been used once during cruise, this is why EDL is now "2.0", and Surface is 1.1
Software R10 has: Surface 2.0, Software update, and Sampling Science
Surface 2.0 allows for the use of the tools, dust-removal, etc.
R10 includes "smarts to efficiently drive the rover"
Essentially, R9 was for EDL, while R10 is for surface actions

Update schedule:
Sol 5, Computer 1 "toe dip" into R10 (i.e. boot, but not install), while Computer 2 doesnt do anything (stays R9). If everything looks good, they install entirely onto computer 1 on Sol 6. At this point, computer 2 is still running R9. Then if everything is good, on Sol 7, they "toe dip" the second computer. Then on Sol 8, they will install completely provided the tests were good.

If they re-did the landing, they would be able to shave off a few miles from the landing site estimate


----------



## jmcosta

http://www.360pano.eu/show/?id=731


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> http://www.360pano.eu/show/?id=731


nice find mate







nice find..


----------



## USFORCES

Not to get off topic but there is a meteor shower this weekend, around 60 an hour and peak is tomorrow night.

I wonder why they are blocking this in the photo,


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Not to get off topic but there is a meteor shower this weekend, around 60 an hour and peak is tomorrow night.
> I wonder why they are blocking this in the photo.


Thanks for the meteor shower heads up, will be checking it out.

The "why" is easy, they don't want people to see it. The "what" is the intriguing question.


----------



## aroc91

The weird thing is there's nothing there to block, whether you look at the CAD model-



or just another shot of the rover-



or their render-



and even the MMRTG schematic doesn't show anything on the outside besides fins and insulation-


----------



## USFORCES

Well there is something they don't want us to see and it's on the reactor


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> http://www.360pano.eu/show/?id=731


Cool, thanks for that link.

Looking at the Sun from Mars, I thought it would be.... slightly smaller. Looks pretty big still. Still awesome non the less.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> http://www.360pano.eu/show/?id=731


That's really nice thank you! Anyone know why it is yellow tinted?


----------



## Cyclonicks

I want to go there.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Not to get off topic but there is a meteor shower this weekend, around 60 an hour and peak is tomorrow night.
> I wonder why they are blocking this in the photo,


Image source?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Image source?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1290793/nasa-curiosity-landing-on-mars/240_30#post_17910725


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1290793/nasa-curiosity-landing-on-mars/240_30#post_17910725


Shouldn't nasa be the source for pictures from mars?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Shouldn't nasa be the source for pictures from mars?


Doomlord52 asked for the source of the picture, I give a link to the post with the original link in it. (maybe he missed it)

Not sure what you are asking, picture clearly isn't fake.

NASA/JPL-Caltech were Credited in the 360 picture


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Shouldn't nasa be the source for pictures from mars?


What are you getting at copyrights?
Quote:


> Using NASA Imagery and Linking to NASA Web Sites 12.05.08
> 
> Still Images, Audio Recordings, Video, and Related Computer Files
> 
> NASA still images; audio files; video; and computer files used in the rendition of 3-dimensional models, such as texture maps and polygon data in any format, *generally are not copyrighted*. You may use NASA imagery, video, audio, and data files used for the rendition of 3-dimensional models for educational or informational purposes, including photo collections, textbooks, public exhibits, computer graphical simulations and Internet Web pages. This general permission extends to personal Web pages.


----------



## DiNet

How do you get from my post to where you are? /facepalm


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> How do you get from my post to where you are? /facepalm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Shouldn't nasa be the source for pictures from mars?


I am still puzzled by your post, why do you think the source pictures should be NASA (they are, just the site isn't NASA), does it really matter ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I am still puzzled by your post, why do you think the source pictures should be NASA (they are, just the site isn't NASA), does it really matter ?


At some point it made me think he didn't believe Mars exists. /sarcasm.


----------



## DiNet

Maybe because of the word "Source"... doesn't really matters.
Take it as sarcasm. "Source of pictures from mars?" - "Nasa? duh"

btw I couldn't find that pick with black bar on nasa website
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> At some point it made me think he didn't believe Mars exists. /sarcasm.


At some point it did. Those deserts sure look much like middle east Israeli negev deserts








And sun doesn't really look that small considering distance differences...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> How do you get from my post to where you are? /facepalm


I guess I misread your post then...


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

I believe this is what you're looking for DiNet, its under Sol 2, Right Navcam in the raw images category on the MSL website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That's really nice thank you! Anyone know why it is yellow tinted?


To make everything easier to see. The raw images its based on are in black and white (see above).


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys
that panorama was made of several images from NASA with sepia (i think] and those mountains some are edited just to complete the picture.. and the sun looks photoshopd lol
but the atmosphere is different, perhaps the "size" of the sun will be different too..or not lol


----------



## DiNet

ah, I completely ignore b/w pictures when looked for that one


----------



## doomlord52

Yea. Here's the normal picture from Nasa. Nothing strange going on...









/edit

But they also have the 'glitched' version... Im now confused.









Seems that its an issue with the camera. The square only shows up with the right nav cam, and only in the full-rez version. If they're blocking something, its something small on one of those fins on the left...


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Yea. Here's the normal picture from Nasa. Nothing strange going on...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /edit
> But they also have the 'glitched' version... Im now confused.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that its an issue with the camera. The square only shows up with the right nav cam, and only in the full-rez version. If they're blocking something, its something small on one of those fins on the left...


Weird.

Thanks


----------



## GanjaSMK

That square is hiding evidence of an alien insect on the craft, I've seen pictures like this before. I know it's a cover-up job.


----------



## ca.j.stokes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> That square is hiding evidence of an alien insect on the craft, I've seen pictures like this before. I know it's a cover-up job.


Got a source on that?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca.j.stokes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> That square is hiding evidence of an alien insect on the craft, I've seen pictures like this before. I know it's a cover-up job.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a source on that?
Click to expand...

Yeah totally, let me find it, brb.....


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca.j.stokes*
> 
> Got a source on that?


----------



## Sevada88

Just saw this on reddit:

Pretty cool! Although I am not sure how he found the image in Raw Images, I see only thumbnails...


----------



## DiNet

btw:
http://mars-one.com/en/


----------



## quakermaas

http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/images/pia16051_figure_1_raw_smaller-full.jpg


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Just saw this on reddit:
> Pretty cool! Although I am not sure how he found the image in Raw Images, I see only thumbnails...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fun fact, the holes in the wheels are Morse code for JPL, so as the rover rolls along it's imprinting JPL --- JPL --- JPL into the martian landscape.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/images/pia16051_figure_1_raw_smaller-full.jpg


Any idea what's with the missing frames in these panoramic views?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/images/pia16051_figure_1_raw_smaller-full.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what's with the missing frames in these panoramic views?
Click to expand...

Alien insects, already one crawled up on the rover. NASA is denying it. Not making public news. Only in closed circles. Let the truth be known. Hail Eris.


----------



## USFORCES

Just think one shovel full of that soil would make you rich


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Alien insects, already one crawled up on the rover. NASA is denying it. Not making public news. Only in closed circles. Let the truth be known. Hail Eris.


lol lots of insects in that one then. Swarms I would have to say.


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, why so curious?

The missing hole is probably caused by the stitching all the pieces together. It's probably just not at the right angle for the shot.

I'll make an example here:


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox*
> 
> Fun fact, the holes in the wheels are Morse code for JPL, so as the rover rolls along it's imprinting JPL --- JPL --- JPL into the martian landscape.


Very good, had been wondering about that, Morse code didn't enter my head


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Very good, had been wondering about that, Morse code didn't enter my head


Don't know if the JPL was intentional or not but the real use of the markings is to gauge the distance traveled. The rover can look back and by counting the marks in the sand and there for the wheel rotations they know exactly how long they have traveled form there previous position.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> Don't know if the JPL was intentional or not but the real use of the markings is to gauge the distance traveled. The rover can look back and by counting the marks in the sand and there for the wheel rotations they know exactly how long they have traveled form there previous position.


Both are correct









Interesting were they got the idea from

"Curiosity learned some tricks from Spirit and Opportunity. Those rovers' wheels had small holes by which they were clamped to their landing pads before being released. Later, the rovers' handlers found they could see when the wheels were slipping on the sandy Martian surface by measuring the distance between the marks left by these holes in the rovers' tracks.

So Curiosity also has holes in its wheels, which spell out "JPL" (for NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, where the rover was built and is operated) in Morse code."

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn22141-nasa-jubilant-as-curiosity-rover-lands-safely-on-mars.html


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, why so curious?
> The missing hole is probably caused by the stitching all the pieces together. It's probably just not at the right angle for the shot.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1001797/


NO! No, those are aliens there. It's just they are laughing and pointing tentacles at rover and "technology" of humans. Taking pictures near it... like we.. when we visit some excavations sites or museums of old tech.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just think one shovel full of that soil would make you rich


It had better, as it would cost you many millions of dollars to get it here to Earth.


----------



## DiNet

Around hour after Curiosity landed on Mars I started to wonder- why? What possible reason to explore Mars and put so much money into it when we have enough problems on our rock.
Today I found letter, dated 42 years ago by Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger.
Quote:


> In 1970, a Zambia-based nun named Sister Mary Jucunda wrote to Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger, then-associate director of science at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, in response to his ongoing research into a piloted mission to Mars. Specifically, she asked how he could suggest spending billions of dollars on such a project at a time when so many children were starving on Earth.


Source

What products have been created by NASA and space exploration?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> It had better, as it would cost you many millions of dollars to get it here to Earth.


Or you could wait for NASA to bring back some sample (whenever that might happen...) and rob NASA. I believe there was one guy who stole some moon rocks, but he got caught of course.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Around hour after Curiosity landed on Mars I started to wonder- why? What possible reason to explore Mars and put so much money into it when we have enough problems on our rock.
> Today I found letter, dated 42 years ago by Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1970, a Zambia-based nun named Sister Mary Jucunda wrote to Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger, then-associate director of science at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, in response to his ongoing research into a piloted mission to Mars. Specifically, she asked how he could suggest spending billions of dollars on such a project at a time when so many children were starving on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> What products have been created by NASA and space exploration?
Click to expand...

It's nice to see people not just question why, but to actually go out and find out the answers to those questions. All too often I hear people say that we're wasting money exploring space and planets when that money could be better spent on improving life on Earth. Ironically they don't realize that exploration of space does help with life and technology here on Earth.


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> It's nice to see people not just question why, but to actually go out and find out the answers to those questions. All too often I hear people say that we're wasting money exploring space and planets when that money could be better spent on improving life on Earth. Ironically they don't realize that exploration of space does help with life and technology here on Earth.


It's not that much actually. There's that thing in Sochi... They are building there new road... and building 1m (One meter) of that road will cost to country 200 000 US dollars.
I'm on space projects side


----------



## GanjaSMK

*Um guys, this is big, huge, incredible once-in-a-lifetime history-making news that is not being fully reported!*

And I quote:

_(President Obama speaking with NASA JPL's Mars Curiosity Rover's team)_ - *Source: Nightly News - Brian Williams*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *President Obama*
> "(....and) if in fact, uh, you do make, uh, contact with martians, please let me know right away! Because'uh, I've got a lot of other things on my plate, but I suspect, that will go to the top of the list..." - President Obama "


All while the team is just chuckling away _like this is just some kind of joke,_ from the president.

*BUT! Look at that quote closely! Two important things!*

*#1* - He says ' _will_ ' instead of ' _would_ '... clearly it was no Freudian slip.

*#2* - Let me fully translate what his quote really is saying (to the Martians, who look like insects):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *President Obama*
> "Ok guys when you get the chance to send my reply to their request of enslaving our world, you tell them that Men In Black was just a movie, pretty good one too, turned into a trilogy, anyways, uh, tell them that and also that I'm not Will Smith from the Men In Black films, and that uh, we truly apologize as a nation from our despicable treatment of creatures that closely resemble them in those movies, and uh I'm gonna call you soon about our enslavement, now that we have a phone hooked up on Mars."


-JUST SAYIN...._I KNEW IT_.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> *Um guys, this is big, huge, incredible once-in-a-lifetime history-making news that is not being fully reported!*
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> _(President Obama speaking with NASA JPL's Mars Curiosity Rover's team)_ - *Source: Nightly News - Brian Williams*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *President Obama*
> "(....and) if in fact, uh, you do make, uh, contact with martians, please let me know right away! Because'uh, I've got a lot of other things on my plate, but I suspect, that will go to the top of the list..." - President Obama "
> 
> 
> 
> All while the team is just chuckling away _like this is just some kind of joke,_ from the president.
> 
> *BUT! Look at that quote closely! Two important things!*
> 
> *#1* - He says ' _will_ ' instead of ' _would_ '... clearly it was no Freudian slip.
> 
> *#2* - Let me fully translate what his quote really is saying (to the Martians, who look like insects):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *President Obama*
> "Ok guys when you get the chance to send my reply to their request of enslaving our world, you tell them that Men In Black was just a movie, pretty good one too, turned into a trilogy, anyways, uh, tell them that and also that I'm not Will Smith from the Men In Black films, and that uh, we truly apologize as a nation from our despicable treatment of creatures that closely resemble them in those movies, and uh I'm gonna call you soon about our enslavement, now that we have a phone hooked up on Mars."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -JUST SAYIN...._I KNEW IT_.
Click to expand...

notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, why so curious?
> 
> The missing hole is probably caused by the stitching all the pieces together. It's probably just not at the right angle for the shot.
> 
> I'll make an example here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1001797/


Nope try again.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, why so curious?
> 
> The missing hole is probably caused by the stitching all the pieces together. It's probably just not at the right angle for the shot.
> 
> I'll make an example here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1001797/
> 
> 
> 
> Nope try again.
Click to expand...

You sound pretty sure of yourself. Maybe you could give it a try?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Around hour after Curiosity landed on Mars I started to wonder- why? What possible reason to explore Mars and put so much money into it when we have enough problems on our rock.
> Today I found letter, dated 42 years ago by Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger.
> Source
> What products have been created by NASA and space exploration?


Life is full of "if's" and "why's" but what it boils down to is that's NASA's money, not no starving kids money. The USA does enough for the world as it is, its time for other countries and starving kids to learn how to fend for themselves. I for one am sick of paying taxes so our government can just give away the money to other countries, meanwhile our own country is going to hell. Starving kids? welcome to the circle of life. Put the blame on their parents who gave birth to them and are not able to feed them. It has nothing to do with the money that is funded to NASA for space exploration. I mean really the argument could go both ways maybe plants grow and reach full maturity in 3 days on mars, you just never know...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I just have to. Every time I hear about aliens on mars I think of this: ---> 

lol.

So when's this 2mb/sec transmission speed supposed to take place? I'm hoping for some great amazing hi-def color photos and get this land rover moving!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Around hour after Curiosity landed on Mars I started to wonder- why? What possible reason to explore Mars and put so much money into it when we have enough problems on our rock.
> Today I found letter, dated 42 years ago by Dr. Ernst Stuhlinger.
> Source
> What products have been created by NASA and space exploration?
> 
> 
> 
> Life is full of "if's" and "why's" but what it boils down to is that's NASA's money, not no starving kids money. The USA does enough for the world as it is, its time for other countries and starving kids to learn how to fend for themselves. I for one am sick of paying taxes so our government can just give away the money to other countries, meanwhile our own country is going to hell. Starving kids? welcome to the circle of life. Put the blame on their parents who gave birth to them and are not able to feed them. It has nothing to do with the money that is funded to NASA for space exploration. I mean really the argument could go both ways maybe plants grow and reach full maturity in 3 days on mars, you just never know...
Click to expand...

I understand where you're coming from. The U.S. does provide a lot of money for aid and food for many countries, but it's not just about saving some lives, it helps those countries stabilize (which means less war and violence), and in return for our aid those countries take steps to improve. We shouldn't try and think of it so much as giving money and food to people in other countries, but rather giving money and food to people on the same planet, we're all in it together. But yes, we definitely need to make sure we keep space exploration funded, our future is out there, and possibly our death may come from out there too if we're not paying close enough attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So when's this 2mb/sec transmission speed supposed to take place? I'm hoping for some great amazing hi-def color photos and get this land rover moving!


I saw an image the other day of a tire tracks, I believe they've already moved it, just haven't moved all of the parts.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> You sound pretty sure of yourself. Maybe you could give it a try?


I don't have too, whatever is blocked out they don't want it to be seen


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't have too, whatever is blocked out they don't want it to be seen


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*


Hahahaha


----------



## Zantrill

360 Go to Mars


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 360 Go to Mars


Really cool stuff. Its interesting to see the size differences of the 3 rovers. Curiosity is like a damn soccer van

http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/images/?ImageID=3793

all that and still no phaser guns


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't have too, whatever is blocked out they don't want it to be seen
Click to expand...

That is *exactly* what is happening on Mars, _don't kid yourself_!


----------



## Zantrill

^^^ I knew it! I KNEW IT ALL ALONG!!!!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> *I understand where you're coming from. The U.S. does provide a lot of money for aid and food for many countries, but it's not just about saving some lives, it helps those countries stabilize (which means less war and violence), and in return for our aid those countries take steps to improve. We shouldn't try and think of it so much as giving money and food to people in other countries, but rather giving money and food to people on the same planet, we're all in it together. But yes, we definitely need to make sure we keep space exploration funded, our future is out there, and possibly our death may come from out there too if we're not paying close enough attention.*
> I saw an image the other day of a tire tracks, I believe they've already moved it, just haven't moved all of the parts.


As someone who has been in the middle of civil wars in Africa I can tell you without any doubt that what you just said is not true.

The amount of money we've poured into places like Ethiopia, Somalia, and Sudan is borderline ridiculous. The money doesn't stabilize the region. It is usually intercepted at some point in the process by corrupt politicians (or tribal chiefs) or warlords and used to barter for more weapons. I saw it. I saw the horrific display of inhumanity. I suggest you take a trip to east africa sometime and then make that statement again. That is if you get out alive or don't die from malaria. (BTW that vaccine they give you before you're cleared to leave doesnt work against modern variants)

NO, the money WOULD be better spent on space exploration. We'd have men on mars if we spent that money on space development instead of futile causes. I suggest we invest the money in abducting a large majority of the leadership in africa and shooting THEM into space.

P.S. Lord sorry for the rant but this is a subject deep to my heart. You don't get over watching children brutalized murdered and the ones that survive that turned into ruthless killing machines at 10-14 years old.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> That is if you get out alive or don't die from malaria. (BTW that vaccine they give you before you're cleared to leave doesnt work against modern variants)


Uh, that's because there is no Malaria vaccine? You should have been given regional specific antimalarials that you take periodically, not a shot.

(I worked in a travel clinic for a while).


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I don't know, but I was watching a press conference on NASA TV yesterday and they where say that Curiosity will be sending back some tones.
> 
> Will.I.Am just said he wrote a song for Curiosity and said there will be a surprise later, it will play his song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess he wrote some sort of tune for Curiosity to to send back when it has landed safely , god help us.


Well I was sort of right.

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/28/new-will-i-am-song-to-broadcast-from-mars/


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Well I was sort of right.
> 
> http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/28/new-will-i-am-song-to-broadcast-from-mars/


well, at least it wasn't biever.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/28/new-will-i-am-song-to-broadcast-from-mars/


Well, we've just set the prospects of friendly alien contact back roughly a millennium while increasing the probability of hostile contact tenfold.


----------

